# Really dumb mistake this weekend



## BaitCaster (Jul 5, 2010)

We were heading up to Desert Lake for some camping over the Canada Day long weekend. Decided to stop in at McDonald's drive-thru for a quick bite for the road. You can see where this is going.

Anyway, ordered the food and start turning the corner toward "the first window" at the drive-thru. Got distracted and in a split second I hear a crunch and then a hissing sound.

Stupid me - I cut the drive-thru corner too sharply and the left wheel of the trailer caught a concrete pole. It pulled the axle toward the back of the trailer, folded the fender in half (which then punctured the tire) and slid the front axle hanger all the way to the back one! Fortunately the rear part of the leaf spring is the kind that is open on the inside so the spring and rear hanger were undamaged. Luckily, the axle and hub were also undamaged.

I have never cussed so loudly and profusely as I did at that moment. At first glance it looked like I was going to have to call a tow truck and either cancel the camping trip or leave the boat behind (which would have sucked big time).

However, once I calmed down and regained my faculties I saw that it was fixable. So, we dragged the trailer to the parking lot and unhitched it. The wife and kids went into McD's for lunch and I raced back home to get the tools I needed (fortunately we were not far from home). I was able to remove the folded fender and get the wheel off and reposition the front leaf spring hanger. In order to do this I had to cut some of the twisted metal that connected the front and rear hangers together. Once I got the axle and hangers properly repositioned I put on the spare tire and we were ready to go. It took me half an hour and the trip was saved!

The great thing about having rebuilt the trailer myself was that I knew what to do to fix it. Now I have to get a new tire and fenders. The fender brackets are all twisted too. I am going to try and bend them back into place, but if I can't I think I have found some replacements.

I will get some pictures of the repair job up tomorrow. I thought about taking pictures of the damage while the trailer was wrapped around the pole, but I was much too distressed at the time!


----------



## Brine (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear it BC. Sounds like you made what could have been a real bad deal into one that got remedied pretty quick all things considered. 

Way to save the trip!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad to hear it wasn't any worse than it was and you got her road-worthy quickly.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 5, 2010)

Damn, bad luck there, drive thru's I cant stand them.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2010)

You must of hit pretty hard.
Glad it didn't ruin your trip.


----------

